# have you found any healing in the Systema?



## DanD (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm curious about other's perspectives on this.
Personally, since beginning with breathwork, I've altogether ceased to have panic attacks, my pain tolerance increased greatly, and I just feel more like I always felt I should feel. "Don't feel sorry for yourself" is one of the big things I've taken from this. I think it came at exactly the right time in my life.
Just wanted to share and see what it's done for others.


----------



## seasoned (Sep 25, 2011)

It has been said that life is in the breath. Everyone can benefit from breathing deeper and rhythmically. Most all of us shallow breathe daily through out the day, which will leave us much more tired later in the day.
The biggest effect I found was that while working out hard, the deep breathing associated with exercise gave me more energy, in time.
Confidence level goes up a few notches as well, which in turn helps us to feel better also. 

These are just a few benefits I feel I received over the years.


----------



## Flea (Sep 25, 2011)

Why Seasoned, I didn't know you did Systema.  :uhyeah:

As for me, it's been a major transformative factor in my life.  I've written about it a lot.  Rather than beat a dead horse here, you're welcome to read through my past messages.  Or I can send you a PM.  Welcome to the forum!


----------



## seasoned (Sep 25, 2011)

Flea said:


> Why Seasoned, I didn't know you did Systema. :uhyeah:
> 
> As for me, it's been a major transformative factor in my life. I've written about it a lot. Rather than beat a dead horse here, you're welcome to read through my past messages. Or I can send you a PM. Welcome to the forum!


I thought all Martial Arts were the same, in some areas. Systema, I read a book once........ :uhyeah:


----------



## DanD (Sep 26, 2011)

Flea, I'm not sure how to read your messages about it because I can't find them, would you mind sending a PM? I apologize for the noobishness.
Seasoned, was it Let Every Breath that you read? It really helped me understand the exercises, along with some explanation from my instructor (I'm making a point of asking questions now when I'm not sure, I used to be afraid to ask what I felt might be considered a dumb question)


----------



## Robert Gergi (Oct 9, 2011)

I am curious to know, when you refer to breathwork, are you referencing any of the Systema DVDs or the book, or training with certified instructors???


----------



## DanD (Oct 29, 2011)

I got the book after I started learning from my teacher. I don't think he's certified but he is a good teacher.


----------



## nelson (Oct 23, 2012)

I personally have found the breathwork to help me with anxiety as well, plus has continued into my kettlebell and other training as well and given me far more endurance. I have also found the flexibility, and the ability to recognise where you have tension then breathe and work to release it have carried into my everyday life... and I am just a beginner!


----------

